# Kindle Fire Users Guide Available



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

Amazon has posted the users guide PDF. Thought I would link to it just in case anyone hasn't found it yet. http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/Kindle_Fire_Users_Guide.pdf

Also of interest: Kindle Fire support info, and FAQ: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&nodeId=200711000


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Thanks, downloading to my iPad   to read!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's only 23 pages long. I think it's so easy a caveman can do it..


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Got it.  Thanks, Jeremy!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's only 23 pages long. I think it's so easy a caveman can do it..


LOL! I love those commercials....

Now off to read the guide...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded it to my Xoom. . . .off to memorize it before the actual device arrives tomorrow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I added a link in the OP to the updated Kindle Fire support pages: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&nodeId=200711000

Also, the Quick Start guide:
http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/KindleFireQuickStartGuide.pdf


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Many thanks Jeremy and Harvey


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Jeremy for the links.

Since my Fire hasn't arrived yet, for the first time in my life I am actually going to read the users manual First!


----------

